# high tech 20 long setup video



## Sean W. (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey guys,

check out my 20 long i just set up. i put a lot of time and effort into both the tank and the video.

let me know what you think!






edit, couldnt figure out how to embed the video on this site, so here is a picture to peak your interest


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Here you go:





The bbcode for YouTube goes like this:
[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oE9lFVbXBcE[/youtube]

One annoyance is that the location sometimes pastes as a URL, giving you this:
[youtube][url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oE9lFVbXBcE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oE9lFVbXBcE[/url][/youtube] 

It's best to press the Switch Editor button (







) and disable the WYSIWYG rich text. Then you know exactly what is going in the post.


----------



## Sean W. (Feb 2, 2014)

70 day update of my 20 long


----------

